# [servelt] datei lesen?



## Feuerlöscher (2. Mai 2008)

sers, ich bastl momentan ein eigenes html-template-system und hab festgestellt, dass wenn ich eine datei öffnen will die jvm im bin-order meines tomcats anfängt zu suchen. ich könnt mir dann ne tolle funktino schreiben, sodass ich meine template-dateien nicht im bin-ordner lagern muss, aber das ist ja dennoch nicht so elegant, wei lich dann alle template-files per hand irgendwo hinkopieren muss.
meine frage nun: kann ich meine template-files irgendwie als eine art resource hinzufügen? und wenn ja, wie lese ich die dateien dann? ich würde gern in netbeans einfach auf run klicken können und alles verläuft richtig.
irgendwie ist php intuitiver für solche sachen.
gruß


----------



## maki (2. Mai 2008)

Meinst du JSP?


----------



## Feuerlöscher (4. Mai 2008)

ja, mein ich. aber ich lass das von nem servlet verarbeiten. also ich lass das irgendwie auf ein servlet weiterleiten. ohne ein jsp zu verarbeiten.
irgendwie steig ich immernoch nicht hinter die ganzen einstellungs-klamotten.


----------



## Feuerlöscher (4. Mai 2008)

ja, mein ich. aber ich lass das von nem servlet verarbeiten. also ich lass das irgendwie auf ein servlet weiterleiten. ohne ein jsp zu verarbeiten.
irgendwie steig ich immernoch nicht hinter die ganzen einstellungs-klamotten.


----------



## freez (4. Mai 2008)

Ist es nicht sinnvoll der Datei den Lageort des Templates als Information mitzugeben, welche dieses Template benutzt? Oder, alternativ schreibst du dir eine Konfigurationsdatei, welche den Lageort des Templates beinhaltet. Und dann kannst du es ja prinzipiell überall ablegen. In deinem Servlet wertest du diese Information(en) einfach aus.

Alternativ würde ich ein bereits existierendes Templatesystem benutzen ala Facelets oder Tiles.


----------



## HLX (5. Mai 2008)

Feuerlöscher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sers, ich bastl momentan ein eigenes html-template-system und hab festgestellt, dass wenn ich eine datei öffnen will die jvm im bin-order meines tomcats anfängt zu suchen. ich könnt mir dann ne tolle funktino schreiben, sodass ich meine template-dateien nicht im bin-ordner lagern muss, aber das ist ja dennoch nicht so elegant, wei lich dann alle template-files per hand irgendwo hinkopieren muss.
> meine frage nun: kann ich meine template-files irgendwie als eine art resource hinzufügen? und wenn ja, wie lese ich die dateien dann? ich würde gern in netbeans einfach auf run klicken können und alles verläuft richtig.
> irgendwie ist php intuitiver für solche sachen.
> gruß



Er sucht die Dateien im Classpath und fängt im Verzeichnis aus dem du die VM ausführst an. Da du den Tomcat im bin-Verzeichnis startest sucht er also dort zuerst. Normalerweise sollte es genügen die Dateien ins WEB-INF\classes-Verzeichnis deiner Anwendung zu legen, bzw. in der Entwickungsumgebung ins src-Verzeichnis. Oder du packst sie in ein JAR und legst dieses ins WEB-INF\lib Verzeichnis.


----------

